# [SOLVED] Gigabyte Mobo doesn't transmite HDMI audio



## ogre44444 (Sep 27, 2010)

I have a GA-880GMA-USB3 motherboard in a computer I recently built. It's connected via HDMI to my TV, and while it transfers video, it will not transfer audio. Here is what I know so far:
-It isn't the cable or the TV....I can connect my netbook to the TV with that cable and it works great.
-I can plug headphones into the front audio jack on my desktop and that works.
- I have tried this on both Ubuntu and Windows 7, and I still have had no luck getting sound.
My motherboard has integrated sound, so I didn't think it would be a problem. Does anyone have any ideas on things I might try to fix this?

Additionally, I haven't been able to update windows since installing it, since I have no internet either, so I don't know if that would be an easy fix to the problem. (I am new to this forum, so I don't know if I should post that in a different topic or not, but I'll put the information here as well). After installing Ubuntu I had internet for a couple days, then lost it. I installed Win7 a few days after that hoping that'd fix the problem, but still no internet. My netbook and xbox both have internet connections that work with the same cable/router/modem. It is saying "Windows could not finde a driver for your network adapter."

If anyone had any idea as to what could be causing either problem, I'd be extremely grateful. Thank you for reading all this.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Gigabyte Mobo doesn't transmite HDMI audio*

The CD or DVD that came with the motherboard would have a network driver. Once you install that you should have internet access.

Also make sure you've installed all the necessary chipset and audio drivers. The manual may have information on enabling HDMI audio.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Gigabyte Mobo doesn't transmite HDMI audio*

Hello ogre44444 and welcome to TSF,

Go into the sound properties and select Realteck HDMI Output.

Page 20 of the User Manual.
http://download.gigabyte.us/8AFD55B...t/Manual/mb_manual_ga-880gma-usb3_v.3.x_e.pdf


----------



## ogre44444 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Gigabyte Mobo doesn't transmite HDMI audio*

Well I sure feel a little foolish. That worked perfectly, thank you both so much! I don't know why I had internet for awhile under Ubuntu - the installation disk didn't do anything under that so I guess I put it away and forgot about it.

Thanks again!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Gigabyte Mobo doesn't transmite HDMI audio*

No problem, glad we could be of assistance!!! :grin:


----------

